# What car for 10k



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

As title really, In the market for a second car (will be keeping the mondeo for commuting likely as its cheap to run etc) that I can use at the weekends/evenings mainly. Looking for a performance car that i can have a bit of fun with.

Was initially thinking about Another Civic Type R, as i loved my last one (or maybe even an integra DC5?), but i know there probably a lot out there i may be overlooking.

Have looked at loads of stuff including:

Subaru WRX STi
BMW M3
Mitsubishi Evo 8/9
Integra Type R
Civic Type R

Can anyone recommend any of these specifically, or is there anything I might be missing out on by not looking at, Tax and fuel economy is not _that_ important as it will be a second car. And insurance is not a massive issue either as generally my insurance is reasonable.

I should add that it does need to seat 4 though ideally (though im not fussed if the back is cramped), boot space is unimportant.

Im also not too fussed about Age/Mileage, but would obviously prefer it to be newer/lower mileage if possible (but not essential)

Suggestions?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

S... . :d


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

i'd go for the evo 8/9. a simple four cylinder turbo. But if you want the toys inside the car then i'd go for the M3.

do you need tuning potential or just fast out of the box?

if it was me i'd flip a coin between the evo and the M3.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Ross said:


> S... . :d


I would. . .but i dont want to be in your gang  :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Mick said:


> I would. . .but i dont want to be in your gang  :lol:


Your missing out pal:thumb: Get a test drive,you will be surprised.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

mikeydee said:


> i'd go for the evo 8/9. a simple four cylinder turbo. But if you want the toys inside the car then i'd go for the M3.
> 
> do you need tuning potential or just fast out of the box?
> 
> if it was me i'd flip a coin between the evo and the M3.


Not really, apart from suspension tweaks, and at most an induction kit/panel filter upgrade and an exhaust, thats pretty much it. doesnt need to be earth shatteringly fast either, just something i can go out and have a bit of fun with.

I drove my cousins Evo8 a good few times and im not sure i liked it that much, seemed a bit to clinical to me. And he had massive headaches with the rear AYC/Diff as well which has put me off I must admit.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

R32? Not terrifically quick but plenty bag for your buck these days.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

^^ it had actually crossed my mind Andy TBH, but ive never driven one personally, would certainly not rule it out though as it does seem to come with a load of goodies for the money.


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

Not to everyones taste but I quite fancy a BMW 6 series. Get a nice 645 for your budget.


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

i'd go the the M3 then. the amount of toys you get is much better then the EVO's. oh, and because you'll own a BMW you will have the inherent right to not indicate on motorways.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Mick said:


> ^^ it had actually crossed my mind Andy TBH, but ive never driven one personally, would certainly not rule it out though as it does seem to come with a load of goodies for the money.


Feel free to borrow mine. I certainly don't keep mine in its box!. Assess Alan's for looks and rag mine! :lol:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

mikeydee said:


> i'd go the the M3 then. the amount of toys you get is much better then the EVO's. oh, and because you'll own a BMW you will have the inherent right to not indicate on motorways.


Its not that BMW owners DONT indicate, the cars just have really flimsy indicator stalks which break constantly. 



amiller said:


> Feel free to borrow mine. I certainly don't keep mine in its box!. Assess Alan's for looks and rag mine! :lol:


Oh aye, ive seen Alans :argie:,mind you, yours has one or two really shiny panels as well, before you got bored of machining it :lol: :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Mick said:


> Oh aye, ive seen Alans :argie:,mind you, yours has one or two really shiny panels as well, before you got bored of machining it :lol: :thumb:


It's funny because it's true 

What about something older that you could probably make a little cosmetic project at the same time? Mk2 golf gti, mk3 vr6? Run for a year and get your money back too? Or a mini with something fruity under the bonnet. Plenty money left over too. :thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

I think ive about had my fill of older motors I need to be lying under week in week out sorting, and Im a bit of a big lad for a Mini (although i did used to have an old mini cooper and it was immense)


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Why not something fun like a vx220/elise? Dont see why anyone would buy a standard m3 as a fun car.

Oops, just noticed the 4 seater bit. Problem is 4 seaters are heavy and thus not fun.

Teggy or scooby then maybe, but scoobys arent exactly light either.

Rx8, mustang, i think supras have rear seats...


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> Why not something fun like a vx220/elise? Dont see why anyone would buy a standard m3 as a fun car.


see op  (need 4 seats).

I know you never really rated your M3, any particular reason? ( as from the outside, RWD and M3 power does seem fun, but i understand how a car seems and living with it are often two different things )


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Personally most of that list would be too fast to have fun on road with. I reckon a well set up fiesta st, clio 197 would be a better choice. At least with those you can get them up on their toes without doing extreme speeds. To get an m3 dancing you will be doing silly speeds (evo - sti same too) .


----------



## DJM1982 (Feb 14, 2011)

leon cupra K1 is an option


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

11k these days will get one you one of the many special edition Impreza's like the WR1, and as it's only a second car, can keep it beautiful. That's where my money would go.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Similar budget to what I'm gona spend, you can get a decent mk5 R32 on a 08/58 plate for that, or a if your lucky an ED30.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

what about these to consider

mazda 3 mps

http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/3536367.htm

nissan 350

http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/3008051.htm


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

robertdon777 said:


> Personally most of that list would be too fast to have fun on road with. I reckon a well set up fiesta st, clio 197 would be a better choice. At least with those you can get them up on their toes without doing extreme speeds. To get an m3 dancing you will be doing silly speeds (evo - sti same too) .


Agree, or an R26 and keep it standard.

DC5 is a decent shout though too. I really have no idea what I want next and looking at what you can get for £10k really does make me think twice about spending £20k.

I miss my Clio 197 the most of all of my cars. I secretly want a 200.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Clio r27 in liquid gold, more smiles per mile than anything else in the new'ish 10k car bracket. You'd even have change for a good used car warranty - Renault and all that!


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

steve from wath said:


> nissan 350
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/3008051.htm


My stepdads just sold one of them (an import), enough to put me off ever owning one.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

robertdon777 said:


> Clio r27 in liquid gold, more smiles per mile than anything else in the new'ish 10k car bracket. You'd even have change for a good used car warranty - Renault and all that!


Agree totally.

Bargain - http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3578333.htm


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3589442.htm


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

dew1911 said:


> My stepdads just sold one of them (an import), enough to put me off ever owning one.


Strange, really like mine, either way he's done what i did and suggested a 2 seater


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

depends how new you want but somthing like this?

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3600067.htm


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Mick said:


> see op  (need 4 seats).
> 
> I know you never really rated your M3, any particular reason? ( as from the outside, RWD and M3 power does seem fun, but i understand how a car seems and living with it are often two different things )


It doesn't look bad from the outside, I just didn't see its purpose and eventually the rasp got on my nerves, though it did take some time.

If you want a quick coupe which is practical, grand, buy an m3. If you want something that doesn't feel wallowy and is a compromise on performance for practicality, don't.

Even more strangely, I actually found it usable in the winter, zed is far less suitable.
Tc on it was fairly interfering and it was only when you took it off and showed it some corners that you really felt the weight shifting.

Only m i'd consider would be the csl, that has a purpose.

Must say though, it was handy not having to worry about overtaking and joining through short slip roads.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

tom-coupe said:


> depends how new you want but somthing like this?
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3600067.htm










Paging Dr Cueball. Cueball to front desk please.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Yup, R27 is mega fun per £ too. No offence to anyone (of course this is always going to cause offence! :lol but i think hot hatches smaller than golf size should be reserved to the <30's though! 

It's SO difficult to have fun legally on the roads these days that a car needs to have 'something else' to make it fun/exciting. For me, its the V6 roar the R32 has. Its fun before you've even left the driveway! :thumb:


----------



## tg1 (May 18, 2011)

tvr? and the other 2 seats are in the aa van in front of it :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

amiller said:


> Yup, R27 is mega fun per £ too. No offence to anyone (of course this is always going to cause offence! :lol but i think hot hatches smaller than golf size should be reserved to the <30's though!
> 
> It's SO difficult to have fun legally on the roads these days that a car needs to have 'something else' to make it fun/exciting. For me, its the V6 roar the R32 has. Its fun before you've even left the driveway! :thumb:


I agree with your first point and it's why I don't have a 200 on the drive. It's an epic car, especially for the cash, but I feel like I've outgrown it somehow.

The Mk5 R32 is a great car, not the best handling but a superb all rounder and not something we'll see again probably.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

dew1911 said:


> Paging Dr Cueball. Cueball to front desk please.


:lol::lol::lol:

well my car diary is in the correct section...I think... 

it's not a drivers car, that's for sure.... and I've just got mine back after a £3k bill... :lol:

still think they look and sound great mind you... :argie:

I think I would go for an integra for your choices...or an S3?!?

imprezas are chav cars (around here), not an evo man, and M3s are everywhere...

:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

White integra type R looks great imhombut then again so does e46 m3


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

I had a similar situation, I opted for an E46 M3 with all the extras, 52k on the clock and great condition. I don't regret it one bit and it's the best car I've ever owned.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> I think I would go for an integra for your choices...or an S3?!?
> 
> imprezas are chav cars (around here), not an evo man, and M3s are everywhere...
> 
> :thumb:


Listen to the cuey, though I don't see m3s too often, oddly I see aston martins and bentleys more 

My question to you bildo, how long have you had it and do you like the rasp?


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> My question to you bildo, how long have you had it and do you like the rasp?


I've had it for 3 months now, every single time I drive it it just feels like a car that was made for a purpose. The handling is superb, I love the sound even with the standard exhausts and although not the fastest car on the planet 340bhp is not to be sniffed at!

I personally think it's a great looking car, being in it just feels more special than the hot hatches do, sorry for pic whoring but to give you an idea:

















It's a classy, well constructed interior with no rattles or squeaks, everything still does exactly as it should, it has an impressive amount of toys and buttons.

Then on the exterior it stays looking good imo:

























I've had people twice my age coming up and paying compliments to the car, which I've never had before and it just seems to gain an all round respect from car enthusiasts too. It deserves it aswell imo, as it's a great drivers car yet has all the luxuries you could need for a long journey or comfortable cruiser.

EDIT: I'd say the only downside I've experienced so far is the fact that I'm too scared to drive it in the snow! While some say I'd be fine with a set of snow tyres, I'm a bit hesitant before hitting the roads to be honest!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

bildo said:


> I've had it for 3 months now, every single time I drive it it just feels like a car that was made for a purpose. The handling is superb, I love the sound even with the standard exhausts and although not the fastest car on the planet 340bhp is not to be sniffed at!
> 
> I personally think it's a great looking car, being in it just feels more special than the hot hatches do, sorry for pic whoring but to give you an idea:
> 
> ...


Yeah I had one in gunmetal grey, it was fine in the snow tbh. Never seemed to get any attention though unlike the zed.

If you haven't already, show it some fast winding corners with some camber. No doubt it handles pretty well, it could keep up with an elise, but it felt so heavy in the corners.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

hmmm, certainly a few options there I hadnt considered. 

S3 can be ruled out as i dont like the "old" shape, and my budget wont really stretch to a decent new shape one.

R32 Is actually a strong contender, especially with the 4WD system, as although the RWD of the M3 would be fun, Im apprehensive of using it in winter (my missus is taking lessons ATM so it may come a time where she needs the mondeo and i HAVE to drive this car). Quick google says that around 06-07 plates with around 40k on the clock can be had for 10k, which seems a bargain really.

Also, Clio? Forget it, Already had a 182 and it was honestly terrible, and although the 197s are allegedly streets ahead, my bad experiences with the 182 have totally ruined my opinion of the brand, and for that reason I will never own a renault again (besides anything else, when i had issues I got really poor customer service from my local renault dealer, so wouldnt want to need to deal with them again).

And No thanks on the XK, nice car, but not for me (just something about it im not keen on, cant place it though ).

Keep the opinions coming though,always good to hear first hand accounts from guys who have/had any of the cars in question.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Accord type R maybe worth considering, great handling cars, but for overall pleasure, performance and power, you have to go for the BMW m3 out from your list, i think that will tick on all the boxes for you, plus handle well, plenty of power, nice note from the exhaust, and look great on the road, but the only downfall there is, their are too many out there, very common car and a fuel guzzler. 

Out of all of them, this car will be the best built, and has the best engine.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Mick you want a Mazda 3 MPS with a remap .... Job done.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Yer a big girls blouse mick if you can't handle an m3 in winter 

Though it does become a little more difficult in deep snow but I saw a woman not being able to get an audi a3 onto a slight incline drive today in really not that much snow.

Wonder about an r33 skyline:

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3611114.htm


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh oh, here comes cuey with his pimp mobile


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Being in the hunt for an EP3 CTR myself I'd go for one of those,you'd easily get a great example for under 10k too


----------



## Igurisu (Dec 30, 2011)

Not considered a Merc? £10k will get you a pretty decent E55, not much to touch it for class, comfort and performance. Or a CLK55, SLK55, C43 etc...


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Mk5 r32. Yum.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Mick said:


> Oh aye, ive seen Alans :argie:,mind you, yours has one or two really shiny panels as well, before you got bored of machining it :lol: :thumb:


Aye, no bad is it?
Goes like stink.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

FN2 CTR


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

New shape ones are real nice, great engines in them, plus look the part as well.

If i had the money, that will be one car on my top list.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> Mick you want a Mazda 3 MPS with a remap .... Job done.


Never even thought about one of these, but saying that, if its something you want, better off avoiding it then eh :lol: you dont really pick the most reliable motors thus far :lol: :lol:.

Seriously though ill take a look.



RisingPower said:


> Wonder about an r33 skyline:
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3611114.htm


Id love one mate i honestly would, cant help think that when it goes wrong though, which it likely will being 16 years old, its gonna get REAL expensive fast.



Clark @ PB said:


> Being in the hunt for an EP3 CTR myself I'd go for one of those,you'd easily get a great example for under 10k too


Great cars mate, if i got another I would definately go for a Jap import next time (In white if i could get one :argie, slightly quicker and have the LSD fitted. Ive had one now though, so want to really try somehting else (before petrol gets much more expensive and a car like an R32/M3 becomes Totally unobtainable for me)



Igurisu said:


> Not considered a Merc? £10k will get you a pretty decent E55, not much to touch it for class, comfort and performance. Or a CLK55, SLK55, C43 etc...


No, never considered it, not a big merc lover, and admit to not really knowing a great deal about them if im honest (dare I say it, old mans motor  )



-Kev- said:


> FN2 CTR


Hate them, dont likethe styling and dont really see the normal ones as an upgrade/improvement over the EP3 shape. probably just me though :thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

E39 M5, brutal bit of kit:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

..evo?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

alan_mcc said:


> ..evo?


see post #6 :thumb:


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

Subaru every time 
Plenty hawkeyes around for that money as the market is finished for a car that does 25mpg for an every day car And these cars were 25-30 k new 
Also the new shape hatch came out at 08 although you won't get the STi for 10k yet but a wrx is a lot of car for the money 









Subaru is the ultimate performance car for cheap money thanks to tax and expensive petrol costs


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Mick said:


> Id love one mate i honestly would, cant help think that when it goes wrong though, which it likely will being 16 years old, its gonna get REAL expensive fast.


An old M3 isn't exactly going to be cheap and reliable y'know, I also wonder about the 4wd on the R32.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

E39 m5 is a good shout actually. 

So much car for your money, but then again, so much to go wrong!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> An old M3 isn't exactly going to be cheap and reliable y'know, I also wonder about the 4wd on the R32.


It's not really 4wd like the transversely mounted larger VAG engines which run a permanent 4wd system. The haldex is pretty much 2wd and then it shifts round if/when you need it. Pretty much never heard of one going wrong (a few controller units needing replaced, but nothing major)


----------



## Focus st 500 (Sep 17, 2011)

Look at auto express, auto trader, top gear for independent reviews before you buy to get a good all round opinion on the ones your looking at oh and fith gear. I'm glad I did!!!


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Not fancy some convertible fun?

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201203443480183/sort/priceasc/usedcars/price-to/10000/body-type/convertible/model/a4/make/audi/postcode/dh78tx/page/1/keywords/s4/radius/1500?logcode=p

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201147429884220/sort/priceasc/usedcars/body-type/convertible/price-to/10000/model/m3/make/bmw/postcode/dh78tx/page/10/radius/1500?logcode=p


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> An old M3 isn't exactly going to be cheap and reliable y'know, I also wonder about the 4wd on the R32.


I know, but theres a difference between a 7-8 year old car with circa 60k on the clock, and a 17year old car with about 70-80k (and also some questionable modifications as finding an untampered Skyline is like winning the lottery) on it.



pooma said:


> Not fancy some convertible fun?
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201203443480183/sort/priceasc/usedcars/price-to/10000/body-type/convertible/model/a4/make/audi/postcode/dh78tx/page/1/keywords/s4/radius/1500?logcode=p
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201147429884220/sort/priceasc/usedcars/body-type/convertible/price-to/10000/model/m3/make/bmw/postcode/dh78tx/page/10/radius/1500?logcode=p


Both really nice there, but not sure I could pull off owning/driving a convertible :lol:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

That's a shame, you can't beat a million miles of head room. I'm a former mx5 owner and find myself drawn back toward topless motoring, probably another mx5 but if I do go that route again then a blower may have to be bolted on.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

How about a Vauxhall

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201151436632646/sort/priceasc/usedcars/model/monaro/make/vauxhall/postcode/dh78tx/radius/1500/page/1?logcode=p


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

pooma said:


> How about a Vauxhall
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201151436632646/sort/priceasc/usedcars/model/monaro/make/vauxhall/postcode/dh78tx/radius/1500/page/1?logcode=p


Very nice, but 19MPG :doublesho


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

19mpg if you're lucky


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Mick said:


> Very nice, but 19MPG :doublesho


You said fuel didn't really matter:thumb:


----------



## Type.R (Feb 4, 2012)

You can pick up a very nice 350 Z GT for 10k lovely car to drive and quick :driver:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

For me as a Renault fan I'd be considering an R26 Megane or RS Clio 200, that's if it was to be my only car anyway.


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

Not the most sporty looking I admit but my 1 series BMW is a good fun, 4 door, 4 seat drive and with 204bhp and almost 300ft lb it is no slouch either. Lot and lots of simple tuning potential as well.
Mine will be 250bhp by the summer!
350z by the way is only 2 seats and the suspension is as hard as rocks. I know I had one for 2 years.
Ming the Helpful


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

pooma said:


> You said fuel didn't really matter:thumb:


aye, its not massively important, but theres gotta be a limit somewhere. and with vauxhalls generally optimistic consumption figures, I would be worried with a quoted 19MPG, especially if your being a bit fruity with it :lol:

After doing a bit more searching, I have more or less narrowed it down to these options:

Integra Type R
Focus ST
Astra VXR
Golf R32 (Also wouldnt rule out an ED30, or a Gti)
BMW M3

All can be had in my price bracket, and are fairly on par with each other, just a matter (hopefully) of getting out in each one and seeing what one I like. Then the hunt for a good one will begin.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Ming said:


> Not the most sporty looking I admit but my 1 series BMW is a good fun, 4 door, 4 seat drive and with 204bhp and almost 300ft lb it is no slouch either. Lot and lots of simple tuning potential as well.
> Mine will be 250bhp by the summer!
> 350z by the way is only 2 seats and the suspension is as hard as rocks. I know I had one for 2 years.
> Ming the Helpful


Ming how are you finding your car, i have been in one as mentioned from myself before they are quick; do you really feel that the car has 204 bhp on tap or more torque than bhp, plus which tuning methods are you going to take to stretch the bhp to 250 bhp.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Mick said:


> aye, its not massively important, but theres gotta be a limit somewhere. and with vauxhalls generally optimistic consumption figures, I would be worried with a quoted 19MPG, especially if your being a bit fruity with it :lol:
> 
> After doing a bit more searching, I have more or less narrowed it down to these options:
> 
> ...


If your looking at an FST, then include a C30 T5/D5 as well. Same chassis, equal performance, and you won't pass 20 of them on the way to the shops!

The ST has been put as one of the biggest disappointments I've driven over recent years, didn't feel half as quick as I thought it was going too, especially compared to my D5.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

3 stand outs from your revised list: 

Integra, R32, M3

So fwd, 4wd, rwd.

I reckon as an overall package the 32 will be hard to beat. Yes the teg will be sharper, yes the m3 will be quicker but the 32 will give you a little of each one in a better package.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

dew1911 said:


> If your looking at an FST, then include a C30 T5/D5 as well. Same chassis, equal performance, and you won't pass 20 of them on the way to the shops!
> 
> The ST has been put as one of the biggest disappointments I've driven over recent years, didn't feel half as quick as I thought it was going too, especially compared to my D5.


can the C30 be had for 10k? really like those actually, just thought they were still more expensive than that 

EDIT, your right linky :thumb:


----------



## XxHarDinGxX (Sep 24, 2011)

RenaultSport Clio 197/200 FF


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

XxHarDinGxX said:


> RenaultSport Clio 197/200 FF


as said, I previously had a 182 clio, and Didnt like it, wouldnt have another now.


----------



## djdan (Feb 5, 2012)

you could buy 5 good rx8s and have a hoot with your mates lol.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Mick said:


> can the C30 be had for 10k? really like those actually, just thought they were still more expensive than that
> 
> EDIT, your right linky :thumb:


Yeah just, I've seen a few for just under (or just over if your good at haggling) :thumb:

D5 Option


----------



## XxHarDinGxX (Sep 24, 2011)

Mick said:


> as said, I previously had a 182 clio, and Didnt like it, wouldnt have another now.


Sorry, didn't see that bit.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Mick said:


> can the C30 be had for 10k? really like those actually, just thought they were still more expensive than that
> 
> EDIT, your right linky :thumb:


Looks like one to add to your list then as there are a handful out there in you price range.

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201139418740428/sort/priceasc/usedcars/price-to/11000/model/c30/make/volvo/keywords/t5/postcode/dh78tx/page/2/radius/1500?logcode=p


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

pooma said:


> Looks like one to add to your list then as there are a handful out there in you price range.
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201139418740428/sort/priceasc/usedcars/price-to/11000/model/c30/make/volvo/keywords/t5/postcode/dh78tx/page/2/radius/1500?logcode=p


Me likes that one, but I can't think why

















:lol:


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Integra or Golf (In any guise).
Tegs aren't that common and I would expect it to be reliable and fairly cheap to own.
Golf's are well built and reasonably good fun to own. Both hold there value..
I would be interested in the Integra and did consider one for a time..still do.

If it was my choice I'd have the Integra..white..RAys..nice exhaust :argie:
Good luck!
Edd


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I've got to say my pick of your short list would be the R32, and it's not because I'm a dubnut, infact I've never owned German and the last 2 German vehicles I've driven were a non turbo diesel Caddy which tbh I wish I'd walked, and my sisters 1.6 mk4 golf which was a car and that is all that can be really said about it. 

I've had Mondeos, and driven Focus' and liked them so you could say I'm a bit of a Ford fan and you'd think I'd plump for the ST, but no, the sound of that v6 lump would have me going out for a drive just for the sound of it, they really do sing when opened up.


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

r32 would deffo be a big candidate. Im still not sure which one i like the most. mk5s i see alot in kent however dont see alot of the mk4s on the road and i really have a car crush on them!

2 years ago i had the same dilemma. r32s then was well out of my price range so was down to vxr, st's etc... opted for the seat cupra r! 

however if i had the option a few years on i would look at all the same cars.

my only problem would be that everyone goes for the same! i went to visit bouncer before xmas and saw his merc amg! and wow! 

wolf in sheeps clothing or what! even though these are a little old fashioned they have a huge engine massive roar and also loads of toys!!!! 

Big choice but would be between r32 or a amg merc! Both our german cars so will be reliable! Hard choice


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Mine - Golf Edition 30, 60k on the clock.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

This is a lot of car for the money nearly 30k new
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../radius/1501/page/2/postcode/ze29sq?logcode=p


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Ross said:


> This is a lot of car for the money nearly 30k new
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../radius/1501/page/2/postcode/ze29sq?logcode=p


Why did I just know what that was before I clicked it 

Agreed, a lot of car for the money, but im just not a fan of the styling personally.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Mick said:


> Why did I just know what that was before I clicked it
> 
> Agreed, a lot of car for the money, but im just not a fan of the styling personally.


Its up to you,one of the most underrated cars on the road talk about a wolf in sheep's clothing


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Ross said:


> This is a lot of car for the money nearly 30k new
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../radius/1501/page/2/postcode/ze29sq?logcode=p


Rather have the monaro for the extra 4 mpg! My old man's getting 25-28 out of his monaro btw.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I can get that out of the Spec B














If I drive like an OAP:driver::lol:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The spec b on Autotrader looks a nice car, plus over 200 bhp in power.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> The spec b on Autotrader looks a nice car, plus over 200 bhp in power.


It tips the scales at just over 2 ton too though. Nice car though.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its just over 1.5 tons


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

2030kg I saw last time I looked at the details??


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I think thats what it can tow http://www.parkers.co.uk/cars/reviews/facts-and-figures/subaru/legacy/sports-tourer-2003/29560/


----------

